# Craw fish lover,grand opening in Richmond



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I seen it on TV and finally they have a place open in Richmond. Went there twice and this time I remember to take some pics as the first time I am so busy tasting it . Never seen a craw fish out of water look this good.


















BC prawn.


----------



## Obsideon (Jun 9, 2010)

Not sure if this belongs in Freshwater Chat lol!... but I went there last week, service was bad and food was overpriced...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So, how did it taste. I'm assuming this is at Crawfish King.


----------



## Obsideon (Jun 9, 2010)

It was way too oily and salty, very small crays so practically no meat in the tails, you pay for a pound of shells. You also have to pay for extra potatoes, corn, etc ...
Also half the menu was "sold out" ...


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Obsideon said:


> Not sure if this belongs in Freshwater Chat lol!... but I went there last week, service was bad and food was overpriced...


Don't know where else to post so Mod can fix it . yeah price is a bit high but can't expected since there is nothing local. My wife went to T&T after that BC prawn sell for $11.99lb and they sell $24.99lb in there .



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> So, how did it taste. I'm assuming this is at Crawfish King.


It is, taste is different, I will not go there all the time but its good to try it. Salty and oily and no meat. There is MacDonald near by so you have to get a burger after that .


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yuk! Lobsters have more meat!
I have. Red crayfish in my tank...I'll throw in the salt and oil. 30.99.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Isn't this just wrong talking about eating our friends from the water, seems a little weird to me to be on an aquarium forum, just sayin! IMO.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Isn't this just wrong talking about eating our friends from the water, seems a little weird to me to be on an aquarium forum, just sayin! IMO.


What are you talking about Bruce. Don't start telling us "fish are friends, not food"


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

April said:


> Yuk! Lobsters have more meat!
> I have. Red crayfish in my tank...I'll throw in the salt and oil. 30.99.


Haha April. At $11.99, your better weigh in at 2.5 lbs before its worthy of the table.

Someone suggested they would love my fire shrimp and skunk shrimps for dinner. I almost offered to take her out for King Crab instead - would have been cheaper


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Atchafalaya Spillway crawfish are the best. Right now is prime-time for eating them down in Louisiana ! I suggest using Drusilla Seafood as a supplier down there (both for live crawfish AND seasoning). Just saying !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

They have prawns for $7.99/lb at Osaka most of the time.


----------

